# Almost trail ride



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

My hubby calls me and says hurry home I'll have the horses ready and we'll ride.Well I reminded him my bridle was broken due to a mishap when my youngest son tried riding w/ dad and ended up walking home and hubby ponied my horse off his and when almost home his horse bolted and ripped the whole bridle/hackamore off Butlers head ripping parts(didnt harm the horse)it was a nylon one.
So off to the western shop hubby goes, I told him to get me a bit/bridle, wanted a little more control over Butler.I rush home he's got the saddles on and goes to put together my bridle and reins and realizes he left the BIT at the shop!!!I was so maddddd.So I put my horse away and start cleaning stalls.I turned the fence back on cuz Butler is running back and forth missing Chanee.I went to the other side of town and got the bit, then my cell rings....my oldest says Butler broke the fence and took off running into the woods after Chanee.By this time hubby is quite a ways out, thank goodness he packs his cell phone with.The boys call him and he is headed back in and watching for Butler.
Meanwhile Im freakin' out driving home very quickly and thinking of worse case, I am thankful I left his halter on(bright blue/hunters).Hubby spotted him from a ways back and whistled at him.He kept running thru the muddy trail that leads from our place to the open woods.Luckily he was too chicken to venture much further.Just as I pulled in the driveway to fetch a lead rope and head up the paved road to look for him I saw Hubby coming out of the trail w/ Butler in tow.Whew he was fine,he had quite the work out as he was sweaty and muddy but unharmed.He has been left alone before but yesterday he wasnt standing for it.I hate to lock him in his stall but I dont want a runaway horse again, my heart couldnt take it!
Just wanted to share~Kim


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm just glad to hear someone else has those type of days :lol:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

well weather you like it or not butler was going on his own trail ride!!! im glad hes ok and yall got him home safe. hopefully next time butler will invite you and your hubby!!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad to hear everyone got home safe...question for ya: How do you find a guy that will tack up the horses so when you get home you can go riding??? 

lol


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Glad to hear everyone got home safe...question for ya: How do you find a guy that will tack up the horses so when you get home you can go riding???
> 
> lol


 
yeah no joke......how much do one of thoes cost...does it come with a warrenty?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Does TSC carry those??? Are they in the Horse aisle???


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> yeah no joke......how much do one of thoes cost...does it come with a warrenty?


If you could find one, it would be a "hot" selling item.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Hahaha you guys are funny. He does like to have them ready, but tis week he is more anxious cuz its hunting season.I dont enjoy these rides as much as before hehehe.
We went down to the river sunday and he sees a buck and jumps off and says hold my horse.I bailed off mine and held on to both as he fired his gun, the horses jumped and were freakin but stayed w/ me, then he shoots again!(the poor spike had already been shot and was just standing in the rivers edge)the dang deer starts floating down the river and hubby drops his gun and runs/hikes down the river trying to catch this thing.Ends up it got away but at least its not suffering like it was when we found him.So meanwhile me and the horses stand and wait and wait for hubby to get back.Then my dumb Butler lays down to roll, Im pulling on his reins making him get up(good thing we were in sand)He ended up dropping on his side two more times!Chanee was digging his hoof in the sand and I said NO way are you going to roll too, so I had to keep them moving.What a deal, I was never so happy to see the color of hunter orange come out of the brush!
Well off to feed the boys just got back from a ride/hunt.:???:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

You guys can hunt with the aid of a horse? thats pretty cool. I always wanted to but we cant around here...i always saw the deer when riding horse (go figure).


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

:shock: cool for hubby, not me!LOLOL I get to hold the horses and wait for the 'spook'!!!!Cant wait til hunting is over and I can relax in the saddle again.It will get better over the years Im sure.


----------

